# Weight gain question... What's the secret?



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

So I'm reading on the internet that most people's stories include sometimes MAJOR weight gain after thyroid removal surgery. They may feel fine, and back to their old selves, but the weight gain is what's depressing them.

So how is it, that people like, Brooke Burke-Charvet and Sophia Vergera...still look amazing, without thyroids!!!!!!???

There's gotta be some trick to this. I still have a lot of "if's" in my story....but "IF" I do end up having thyroid cancer, how do I manage the weight? I've been fighting that for years anyway! That's been 90% of my dr visits...is me complaining about gaining weight! (despite exercising and eating right!)

And to be honest, I know 2 people personally, that have had thyroid cancer. And they're the size of sticks! I just want to know what the magic potion is that keeps people thin after thyroid removal. Which medicines to take...which to avoid......?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

The trick is they exercise. Whether they feel like it or not.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I've noticed since I had my TT 3 weeks ago, I'm not nearly as hungry as I was with Graves. I don't know if it is just my body adjusting to surgery, or that I'm no longer "running on a Graves high" and don't need as much fuel. I'm not going to weigh myself, I go back for my 6 week checkup the first week of June. I'm going to wait and see what the scale says at the docs. The last time I was there, I sure didn't like what it said...that's for sure!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I honestly don't know any particular explanation but I pretty much lost my appetite after my thyroidectomy. I've had more appetite this week than I've had in the past eighteen months but it's still not what it used to be, which is actually O.K. with me! I'm a good cook, from a family of good cooks, live where eating good food is a statewide obsession, but I do not have the appetite I had before surgery.

You mentioned the celebrities. I saw a People magazine last year that showed what the female professional dancers on Dancing With the Stars eat. It ain't much! Everyone featured in the article listed "egg whites" as a big part of their diet. I'd assume anyone getting as much exercise as those gorgeous women could eat anything they wanted but they all follow what would be painful diets for me.

Since my thyroid was removed one very distressing thing has happened - for the first time in my life my cholesterol is elevated. Because of that and not wanting to take statins if I can help it, I do watch what I eat more - including substituting EggBeaters for my breakfast scrambled eggs and using Red Palm Oil instead of butter or margarine. I've actually come to prefer both to the real thing!

I know a large group of friends locally who have had their thyroids removed OR their thyroids do not function and none of them are overweight. None of this, nothing whatsoever about thyroid disease, is one size fits all nor one anything works the same for all but a big part of the battle is getting the right amount of the right thyroid hormone replacement for your metabolism, whatever it may be.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm a hard core gym rat, plus we live on a small farm (barn chores twice a day), plus I ride horses four times a week (normally...right now I'm outta commission).

I think CA-Lynn is right. Working out is key. Lots and lots of cardio.

That all said, I was horribly under medicated post op. I worked out, ate right...and gained ~30 pounds. My TSH was 121. So, in addition to working out, you need to be your own best advocate and make sure your meds are started at a reasonable dose.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I think I gained 4 lbs total post TT and stayed there for quite some time - I was 40 when I had mine removed.

Bad eating habits, a desk and driving job rather than alot of outdoor activities and home improvement projects and getting closer to 50 are my issues.

My pants are so tight it's either stick to eating healthier and increasing calorie burning activity or go buy a new wardrobe.

I am 8 years post op and just recently begun to have weight gain issues.

Three weeks of loosely following SBD my cloths already began to loosen - then I fell off the eating good wagon and tight they became - again. :sad0049:


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> I'm a hard core gym rat, plus we live on a small farm (barn chores twice a day), plus I ride horses four times a week (normally...right now I'm outta commission).
> 
> I think CA-Lynn is right. Working out is key. Lots and lots of cardio.
> 
> That all said, I was horribly under medicated post op. I worked out, ate right...and gained ~30 pounds. My TSH was 121. So, in addition to working out, you need to be your own best advocate and make sure your meds are started at a reasonable dose.


That's kinda what I'm meaning I guess. I have no problem exercising. I'm just worried more about gaining weight because of medication issues! And if nothing else, it's like pullin teeth around here to get a dr. to listen to you!!!!! There's no "gray area" in this region evidently. Doctors are almost TOO by the book. They treat every symptom the same, in EVERY person. And as far as an endocrinologist .....the closest for me is like 2 hours away. So random check's and tweaking medication doses aren't going to be easy. My employer is gonna get kinda crabby if I'm taking lots of time off work!

I just hope I can do a lot of stuff by phone. And not have to take off work every time I feel the least bit "off"...then have to drive 4 hrs. round trip!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well...in this case, you kinda want the doctor that goes by the book.

Most doctors start TT patients at around 100-125mcgs. I was started at 50. From there, you adjust as needed (and/or go to a different medication), but you really can't make adjustments until you've been on the medication for around six weeks. It's very likely you'll feel off...but you really can't go calling the doctor because there's nothing they can do until you've reached the six week mark and have had labs drawn.

In short, it's not a perfect science nor does it (with it = the regulation of medication) happen quickly. It requires a lot of patience and some times that means some off days. If you know that going in, you'll be in a better place, mentally, to handle everything.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

I can handle the "off" feeling. I think? I guess by feeling off, what do you mean?

I'm just really really concerned about work. I have to keep my job. It's how we have health insurance, dental....everything. It's not like I work for a ruthless place or anything that would fire me if I end up with cancer, but....I have to be able to still perform somewhat to their expectation!

So I'm just worried what "bad" days may be? Like total inability to get out of bed type of bad...or just a little more sluggish....bad?

I know it's different with everyone. But if I would know sort of what to expect, I'd be in an even better place at work. Cause I could give them a heads up that "hey, there may be days I'm an hour late, cause its just not a good day"..... I think the more I can tell them what *might* happen, the better off I'll be, in terms of keeping my job!!

**And I know we can't predict the future and each person has different outcomes...but just a general idea of what to expect is what I'm wondering! 

***AND....I work with all men. So they understand none of this. Trust me!! haha! They look at me like I'm nuts every time I go to the dr. Not in a mean way....but they just don't get the whole concept of....it might take MORE than just a band-aid and a couple aspirin to fix something!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, I dunno know. My bad days? I was tired. So, so, so tired. Lots of muscle aches, lots of joint pain. By about 2:00ish, my brain could barely function.

Did I ever miss a day at work (admittedly, at a desk job)? No. Did I ever miss a deadline? Nope. Did I ever miss a day (excluding the days immediately after my surgery when I was not permitted to lift heavy things) of taking care of my horses? No. Did I ever miss a day at the gym? Yes...a few. I was too tired. I flew from NY to Atlanta on a business trip...NY to Chicago to go bridal dress shopping with a friend. I still took my riding lessons, still managed all our finances, still kept up with house work and such. Did I like to sneak in naps on weekends? You bet.

I hear about people trying to get short term disability and, frankly, I don't get it -- unless of course you have a physical job. They screwed up my medication royally and I'm still mad about it and my experience was the exception not the rule, but it wasn't life ending or even that life disrupting. It was (sorry, this is the best description I can come up with) like going to work with a hangover that lasted a couple of weeks. You push through and carry on.


----------



## Girlygirl90 (Jan 9, 2013)

I still have a thyroid and was only mildly hypo, but before my lab work came in, my doctor said if anything I'm HYPER because I'm thin. That was not the case. My TSH cam back elevated.

I never had any weight gain and I really think it's because even though I felt so bad, I forced myself to keep up my exercise routine. My friend, was borderline hypo and she GAINED 10 pounds. So, it depends on individual cases I guess. I actually lost a little weight from exercise. I assumed I didn't gain weight because mine was "caught early" but not the case with my friend. She went to the doctor because she had rapid weight gain and the first thing they checked was thyroid but only "slightly" off like mine.

It seems like once your levels are normal with meds, your body won't know that your hormones are from synthetic replacement, so the weight gain wouldn't be an issue? As long as your levels are optimal? I'm not a doctor but that makes sense to me...

I think the reason that the celebrities and other thin hypo women are thin is because their levels are correct AND they eat right and exercise!

Maybe just like when Dr. Oz said post-menopausal weight gain is NOT caused by age- but by inactivity because women are more tired, etc. Not sure if I believe that but I'm only 35. I'll decided when I hit menopause if that's a "myth" or not!

Good luck!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree with a lot that is said here. I did not gain a lot of weight before diagnosis, and did lose it after--but my habits always were to watch very very carefully what I eat and to exercise (granted, I had 3 small children at the time and we walked everywhere in spite of the exhaustion).

I freely admit I have never understood the idea of "massive" weight gain--once you need a new pair of yoga pants because the old ones won't stretch anymore, it would seem to me that a person would take action then before it gets out of hand.....

I would add, know your "normal" numbers before the surgery. It gives you a strong point to lobby to "get back" too. Keep moving, watch your diet. Do the follow up, ask to see the results and it should not get out of hand.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovlkn said:


> My pants are so tight it's either stick to eating healthier and increasing calorie burning activity or go buy a new wardrobe.
> 
> :sad0049:


The #1 reason I'm determined to at least stay in my old clothes is virtually nothing I see for sale right now appeals to me - I don't want a new wardrobe! I don't know if self-respecting gypsies would go for much of what is marketed for women my age! :anim_63:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2013)

Idclaire I don't know what to do but I really am starting to think it don't matter what you do some just gain the weight according to what dosage you take ,and a metabolism would be nice to have again ! I had PTC 15 years ago and had a total thyroid removal + 1 parathyroid was removed due to damage .I did no RAI was afraid to .I have gained 50 lbs and I could not feel any worse if I tried ! Got to lose it can not take another lb Good Luck Annie


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

annieninny said:


> Idclaire I don't know what to do but I really am starting to think it don't matter what you do some just gain the weight according to what dosage you take ,and a metabolism would be nice to have again ! I had PTC 15 years ago and had a total thyroid removal + 1 parathyroid was removed due to damage .I did no RAI was afraid to .I have gained 50 lbs and I could not feel any worse if I tried ! Got to lose it can not take another lb Good Luck Annie


Yes..this!! This is what I mean! It seems like some gain it no matter what!

No RAI? I can't decide about that stuff either. Not sure if its good or bad?

Sorry you're feeling so yucky.  I would talk to your doctor and MAKE them change dosages of something!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

annieninny said:


> Idclaire I don't know what to do but I really am starting to think it don't matter what you do some just gain the weight according to what dosage you take ,and a metabolism would be nice to have again ! I had PTC 15 years ago and had a total thyroid removal + 1 parathyroid was removed due to damage .I did no RAI was afraid to .I have gained 50 lbs and I could not feel any worse if I tried ! Got to lose it can not take another lb Good Luck Annie


My metabolism is shot! I can't blame it all on my thyroid (or lack thereof) but I was still going from daylight till dark right up until the day of my surgery, and that's a fact. I don't know where my age comes into it or even family stress but I'm not the person I used to be by a long shot. I really hate getting old!

My parathoids were all damaged during surgery but I assume they're all functioning again as my calcium levels are stable.

I think at least some of us are genetically wired for certain weights. I recently saw a picture of myself with most of my first cousins, my siblings and several second-cousins and there is NO doubt we're related. The women are virtually all the same height and weight and the guys look more like brothers than cousins. This particular picture is of my father's side of the family but the same thing holds true to my mother's late sister's family, we're all just about the same size. I am, to the very best of my knowledge, the only one in either side of my family who has had thyroid disease.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> I am, to the very best of my knowledge, the only one in either side of my family who has had thyroid disease.


Gotta be the rebel, huh?


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

Octavia said:


> Gotta be the rebel, huh?


Well of COURSE!!! :evilgrin0010:


----------

